# 

## Zielonka

Witam!
Proszę o pomoc i radę. Czy prawdą jest to,że mając przydomową oczyszczalnię ścieków nie można myć sanitariatów środkami typu Domestos, tylko jakimiś specjalnymi? - Jakimi???
No i pytanie do osób korzystających już od jakiegoś czasu z takiej oczyszczalni: jakie "bakterie" wrzucacie do szamba i gdzie je się kupuje?
Z góry dziękuję za wszystkie rady!
Pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## tomek1950

Nie odpowiem, ale przyłączam się do pytania. A co z tabletkami lub proszkiem do zmywarki i pralki?

----------


## cieszynianka

Nasz wykonawca powiedział, że oprócz kreta można używać wszystkie inne środki.
Podobno w tych oczyszczalniach starszego typu nie było można   :Wink2:

----------


## salatar

właśnie 
może ktoś powie jak to jest naprawdę  :smile: 
można czy nie  :smile:

----------


## Zazdrośnica

Proszki do prania mają określone normy, tak samo płyny do mycia naczyń itp. czyli te które stykają się z talerzami na których jemy i z ubraniami które nosimy. 
Co innego środki żrące, które mogą być stosowane doraźnie a nie na co dzień. Podziwiam myślenie mojej mamy, która namiętnie stosuje domestos przed każdym spłukaniem WC. Mieszka w bloku i się nie przejmuje. Nie zamierzam brać z niej przykładu.

----------


## SławekD

Bardzo mnie cieszy że powstał wątek, bo właśnie chciałem założyć podobny, by podzielić się doświadczeniami i niespodziankami ( a trochę ich było ) podczas prawie 3 letniego użytkowania. W innych wątkach pisałem już o tym po trosze.
Skoro mowa o środkach to środki myjące nie są takie złe jeśli są stosowane w normalnych ilościach. Zdecydowanie najgorsze są środki bakteriobójcze które niszczą wsypywane przez nas bakterie i między innymi jest to wspomniany domestos 

A na marginesie .... jakich bakterii używacie, w jakich ilościach i co jaki czas ?

Ktoś tu na forum doradził mi bym pozbył się z muszli wc kostek, jak sądzę to też była dobra decyzja bo te kostki też mają środki dezynfekujące. Ostatnio zmieniałem rodzaj bakterii i jak zwykle porozmawiałem sobie z producentem ( tym razem ) i kobieta zaleciła mi środki firmy FROSCH. Jak to Pani od bakterii powiedziała nie posiadają w składzie ....czegoś tam chemicznego ... i nie zabijają bakterii. Oczywiście są inne środki podobne ale najważniejsze by ulegały BIODEGRADACJI i to już ponoć świadczy o tym że nie są szkodliwe dla bakterii w oczysczalni.
*
Cieszynianka*
Jaką masz oczyszczalnię ? ( typ )

----------


## cieszynianka

Muszę zajrzeć do papierów, bo nie pamiętam jak to się dokładnie nazywało. Nie jest jeszcze użytkowana, bo nie mieszkamy,więc bakterie też nie zostały wpuszczone, bo by umarły z głodu   :Lol:  
 :Wink2:

----------


## SławekD

Zainteresowało mnie Twoje stwierdzenie.... 



> Nasz wykonawca powiedział, że oprócz kreta można używać wszystkie inne środki.
> Podobno w tych oczyszczalniach starszego typu nie było można


...więc zapytałem jaki rodzaj oczyszczalni posiadasz. Czy to jest najprostsza i zarazem najtańsza czyli drenażowa POŚ ?
Musisz wziąć pod uwagę fakt że wykonawcy powiedzą wszystko co chcesz usłyszeć. Jak zapytasz czy można używać domestosa to powiedzą że można i nawet nie skłamią, bo można. Problem tkwi jednak w ilości, częstotliwości używania, ilości produkowanych ścieków bo od tego zależy stężenie i dla równowagi ilości wsypywanych bakterii.

----------


## cieszynianka

Tak, mam taką zwyczajną z tych tanich.Jakie możliwości finansowe - taka oczyszczalnia   :Lol:  

Baliśmy się, żebraknie na inne sprawy, jak zaszalejemy w tym temacie   :oops:

----------


## SławekD

Z innej beczki...
Córa właśnie załapała zapalenie oskrzeli = antybiotyk przez tydzień.
Wiadomo że jak antybiotyk to więcej bakterii, np. na bio7 była umieszczona informacja że przy zażywaniu antybiotyków należy okresowo zwiększyć dawkę. 
Pytanie niby banalne ale co lepiej dać więcej bakterii na początku zażywania antybiotyku, po ukończeniu kuracji czy po jakimś czasie ?   :Roll: 
Ja nowe obecne bakterie sypię raz w tygodniu.

----------


## jkrzyz

Instalatorzy poliplastu twierdzili, że nic nie jest straszne bakteriom, które przywieźli ze sobą. Oczywiście w granicach normalnego użytkowania instalacji sanitarnej.

----------


## salatar

gdzie można załatwiac dopłatę do oczyszczlni ??

i jaką polecacie ?

----------


## SławekD

> Instalatorzy poliplastu twierdzili, że nic nie jest straszne bakteriom, które przywieźli ze sobą. Oczywiście w granicach normalnego użytkowania instalacji sanitarnej.


A pochwalili się co to ? Masz może nazwę ? Pytam bo właśnie zrezygnowałem z Bio7 i przechodzę na inne bakterie, trochę krótko po zmianie ale już widać efekty   :smile: 




> ...jaką polecacie ?


Ja mogę polecić moją drenażową ale czy o taką Tobie chodzi   :Roll:  , możesz nie chcieć drenażowej.
Co do dopłat to musisz zapytać w dziale ochrony środowiska w urzędzie miasta bądź gminy. U mnie gmina nie miała środków na coś takiego bo było parcie na kanalizację bo pewnie większy z tego interes.

----------


## joola

Od samego początku czyli od ponad trzech lat używam tych tabletek do oczyszczalni, wrzucam je co dwa trzy tygodnie bezpośrednio do kibelka, po kilku minutach spłukuję i to wszystko. Co roku robię przegląd oczyszczalni jakieś tam czyszczenie filtra i jeszcze nie musiałam opróżniać pojemnika.

----------


## joola

Acha...oczywiście używam wszelkich środków czystości-domestosa też choć rzadko-staram się raczej regularnie sprzątać łazienki łagodniejszymi środkami.

----------


## Essa

Doplaty do POS zalatwiasz w gminie, jak jest chetna i ma taki program. W moim urzedzie sie tylko dziwili, bo po co starac sie o pieniadze, ktore i tak nie trafia do urzednikow, tylko do osoby prywatnej.

Dla mnie osobiscie, zarowno dosypywanie bakterii do POS-ia, jak i pytanie o to ktora jest najlepsza, mija sie z celem.
Podstawowym zalozeniem dla POS jest homeostaza "ekosystemow", ktore wypelniaja zbiorniki. Bakterie same sie mnoza do monentu osiagniecia optymalnej wielkosci populacji. Nie sadze, zeby dosypywanie bakterii  cokolwiek tutaj zmienialo, chyba ze:
a) uzywamy nieodpowiedniego rodzaju bakterii (tlenowe/beztlenowe) i wciaz musimy odnawiac szczep,
b) fundujemmy naszym podopiecznym male kataklizmy typu butelka Domestosa na jeden raz.
Ktora najlepsza? A czyje dziecko najmadrzejsze? 
KAZDA oczyszczalnia opiera sie na dwoch sposobach oczyszczania sciekow. Najpierw zawsze jest osadnik z bakteriami beztlenowymi. Potem scieki wedruja do "zbiornika", w ktorym oczyszczane sa przy pomocy bakterii tlenowych. Zbiornik ten to moze byc kolejna bania z pcv albo drenaz.
W najtanszych POS-ia drenazowych, scieki zanim dotra do wod podskornych musza okreslona ilosc czasu spedzic w warunkach glebowych (tlenowych). Stad wymagana odleglosc pomiedzy drenazem a lustrem wody i odpowiednio przepuszczalny grunt. Cos mi sie po glowie kolacze, ze stopien oczyszczenia to siedemdziesiat kilka procent (do weryfikacji, bo POSiami zajmowalam sie dosc dawno). Drenaz sie zatyka i po kilku/nastu latach konieczna jest wymiana zloza.
W oczyszczalniach tzw. tlenowych za pierwszym zbiornikiem znajduje sie mechanicznie napowietrzany drugi zbiornik z bakteriami tlenowymi. Bakterie te maja kontrolowane warunki zycia i pracy  :wink:  (w moim POS-iu jest jeszcze trzeci zbiornik koncowy, doczyszczajacy, ale to chyba nie jest regula). Stopien oczyszczenia sciekow siega ponad 90%; teoretycznie (pozwolenie wodno-prawne) mozna je odprowadzac do ciekow wodnych albo do jakiegos zbiornika na wlasnym terenie. Taki POS mozna stosowac bez wzgledu na poziom wod gruntowych i na kazdym podlozu, o ile zapewnimy sobie dosc duzy odbiornik sciekow (na piachu dol chlonny, na glinie - jakis staw o dostatecznej powierzchni parowania). POS-ie tlenowe kosztuja kilkakrotnie wiecej niz drenazowe.
Spotkalam sie tez z trzecim typem oczyszczalni tzw. trzcinowka - tam wstepnie oczyszczone scieki wypuszczane sa do otwartego zbiornika wodnego z roslinnoscia wodna (wyselekcjonowane gatunki). Rosliny wychwytuja z wody okreslone zwiazki chemiczne. U nas to rozwiazanie jest malo popularne. Poza tym 3 lata temu bylo nadrozsze, pewnie dalej jest.
Z POSiami jak z domami - wybierasz co Ci sie podoba, na co Cie stac i co mozesz u siebie zbudowac.

----------


## Essa

> Napisał jkrzyz
> 
> Instalatorzy poliplastu twierdzili, że nic nie jest straszne bakteriom, które przywieźli ze sobą. Oczywiście w granicach normalnego użytkowania instalacji sanitarnej.
> 
> 
> A pochwalili się co to ? Masz może nazwę ? Pytam bo właśnie zrezygnowałem z Bio7 i przechodzę na inne bakterie, trochę krótko po zmianie ale już widać efekty


SlawkuD,
Niestety, nie pochwalili sie. Przywiezli wiaderko smierdzacej brajki z jakiejs juz dzialajacej oczyszczalni (jest wiec pewne, ze byly to bakterie zyjace, a nie w formie przetrwalnikowej), wlali do naszej i podkarmili mlekiem. Moze wiec sekret tkwi w tym mleku, tylko koniecznie musi byc tluste, 3-% towe   :Lol: 

Co do zmywarki i pralki...
Zmywarke mam pierwsza w zyciu, myje w niej wszystko namietnie, robie 2-3 cykle dziennie na kostkach Calgonitu.
Co do prania, to uzywamy sporadycznie zwyklego proszku + raz na dwa dni pranie w Jelpie lub Lovelli.

----------


## SławekD

> Niestety, nie pochwalili sie. Przywiezli wiaderko smierdzacej brajki z jakiejs juz dzialajacej oczyszczalni ...


Jak sądzę był to osad czynny z biologicznej oczyszczalni i niestety ten rodzaj bakterii nie ma nic wspólnego z tymi w POŚ drenażowym. Ktoś kiedyś na tym forum pisał że wrzucił jakąś dawkę złoża o bo dostał za flaszkę z miejskiej oczyszczalni ścieków. Wówczas ktoś obeznany w temacie wyjaśnił że to zupełnie inne bakterie, że nie mają szans przeżycia w POŚ drenażowym. Owszem w Twojej oczyszczalni bardzo istotne jest ciągłe zasilanie i dbałość o podtrzymanie napowietrzania jak się to zachwieje lub wyłączy na okres np. urlopu wakacyjnego to może być problem z podtrzymaniem tych bakterii. W POŚ drenażowym nie ma obaw, wsypuje się dawkę dodatkowa i po sprawie. A dosypywanie bakterii jest konieczne i istotne bo jak sama piszesz sami niestety je niszczymy.




> Drenaz sie zatyka i po kilku/nastu latach konieczna jest wymiana zloza.


A no takie chodzą plotki, nie podparte dowodami, ja za to mam inny dowód, wujaszek ma już oczyszczalnię prawie 15 lat, działa mu bez żadnych problemów i na dzień dzisiejszy mimo że miał okazję podłączyć się do osiedlowej kanalizy nie zrobił tego   :smile:  . Cały czas używa Bio7 i jest zadowolony czyści filtr i płucze drenaż 2 razy w roku.
Moim zdaniem jeśli oczyszczalnia działa prawidłowo to do drenaży dostaje się czysta woda więc nie ma go co zatkać. Fakt jest taki że samemu trudno osądzić czy oczyszczalnia działa prawidłowo. Ja obecnie po zmianie bakterii właśnie dowiedziałem się co to znaczy prawidłowe oczyszczanie ścieków   :Lol:  
Gdyby nawet drenaż miał się zatkać to też są dostępne specjalne bakterie czyszczące drenaż - bio7 ma też taki środek. Producent tych co obecnie używam zaleca po 2-3 latach używania POŚ, systematyczne zasilanie drenażu dwa razy w roku specjalnymi bakteriami. Ale coś może być na rzeczy z tym zatykaniem skoro są już dostępne środki do czyszczenia, jak kupowałem POŚ nic o takich środkach się nie mówiło.

----------


## Essa

Byl to osad czynny, czyli bakterie tlenowe. Przypominam tutaj moj wywod o dwuczesciowej budowie kazdego POS-ia. W drenazowce, bakterie tlenowe siedza w drenazu i glebie. Sam zbiornik jest zbiornikiem gnilnym.
Sadze, ze w wymianie drenazu chodzi bardziej o zatkanie czastkami mineralnymi koloidalnymi np. ilami. To zalezy od gleby ile takich czastek ona ma.

----------


## SławekD

Tak się właśnie zastanawiam jak może się filtr kamienny zapchać cząstkami mineralnymi z gleby. Zazwyczaj kamieni ( żwiru ) pod rurą drenażową jest ok 20-30 cm więc sporo, do tego na tym zawsze jest geowłóknina właśnie by zapobiec wpadaniu ziemi-piasku w filtr kamienny. Może jak ktoś robi drenaż na glinach to może i zapchanie jest możliwe ale na chłonnym piaszczystym terenie   :Roll:  
*Czy jest może ktoś na forum kto wymieniał już złoże pod drenażem z powodu zapchania ?*

----------


## Essa

> Tak się właśnie zastanawiam jak może się filtr kamienny zapchać cząstkami mineralnymi z gleby. Zazwyczaj kamieni ( żwiru ) pod rurą drenażową jest ok 20-30 cm więc sporo, do tego na tym zawsze jest geowłóknina właśnie by zapobiec wpadaniu ziemi-piasku w filtr kamienny.


Geowloknina nie jest wieczna. Prosty przyklad - poprzerastaja ja korzenie, potem korzenie zgnija, bo to np. roslina jednoroczna, albo krzaczek w ogrodku wyciales i juz masz dziure.
Filtr moze sie tez zapychac osadami mineralnymi - jak? proponuje popatrzec chocby na wnetrza naszych czajnikow czy dziurki prysznica. 
Gleba generalnie to czastki mineralne + organiczne + powietrze + woda.
Pozdr.  :Smile: )

----------


## Zielonka

Dziękuję za wszystkie cenne rady oraz linki bezpośrednio do produktów!!!  :big grin:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## kubanki

Na "przewodniku użytkownika" mojej oczyszczalni pisze, że środki czyszczące aplikowane w standardowych ilościach nie szkodzą w sposób znaczący florze bakteryjnej osadnika, podobnie antybiotyki (co wydaje się logiczne, przecież ile tych antybiotyków się bierze...). U nas na ubikacjach wiszą kostki domestosa, używamy zmywarki c.a. 1 dziennie (tabletki calgonit), jedynie pralka ma jakies delikatne plyny, bo nasze dzieci sa alergiczne. Tak więc użytkowanie dość standardowe. Co miesiąc sypiemy bakterie bio7 max. Nie mamy żadnych smródków wokół domu. Wcześniej był problem, bo nie mieliśmy prawidłowej wentylacji instalacji zrobionej, ale teraz jest okay.

----------


## agnieszkakusi

użytkujemy półtora roku bezdrenażową ROTH. Nie stosujemy żadnych domestosów. Do mycia toalety Bref w płynie (taka podwójna butelka), proszki, inne płyny normalnie. Ostatnio byliśmy dwa tygodnie w trójkę na antybiotyku. Bakterie przeżyły, nic sie nie dzieje. Używamy bakterii firmowych ROTH wsypywanych co 3 miesiące.

----------


## v460

Czołem,
Ja mam zwykłą oczyszczalnię (dwa zbiorniki + rozsaczalnik zakonczony grzybkiem napowietrzajacym), nad domem wywiewkę. Bakterie (Bio7) aplikuję raz w miesiacu. Uzytkowanie POŚa rozpoczęliśmy w marcu 2009.
Do mycia nie używamy domestosa, bardzo rzadko bierzemy antybiotyki, pierzemy w Loveli, zmywamy w zmywarce używając kostek Sommat albo Calgonit.

No i niestety trochę czasami podśmiarduje na zewnątrz budynku. Nie jakoś strasznie, ale niestety wyczuwalnie. Zastanawiam się co może być nie tak? Do tej pory słyszałem, że śmierdzi, jeśli się nie zrobi wywiewki nad dachem. My mamy wywiewkę, ale może jest ona zbyt niska?

Ma ktoś jakieś pomysły, co może być nie tak? Mi przychodzą do głowy jedynie kostki do zmywarki - zawierają fosforany. No ale większość pisze, że to bez znaczenia.

Pozdrawiam
Qba

----------


## kolorado

Odgrzebuję temat, bo chciałbym się dowiedzieć jakich używacie środków aktualnie. Dalej tylko Frosch, czy może co innego? 
Fajnie jakby ten temat żył i były w nim zawsze aktualne informacje...

----------


## aksamitka

podnoszę temat, co oprócz froscha używacie?

----------


## kolorado

Zdaje się że ten temat umarł. Albo ludzie nie przejmują się i używają co popadnie.

----------


## WOJSKI

Ja jak na razie wszystkie, wszelkiego rodzaju produkty na chlorze z umiarem.

----------


## aksamitka

a jak ze stosowaniem chemi do zmywarki, bo tu jednak idzie tego najwiecej, sa jakieś eko tabletki?

----------


## WOJSKI

zmywarka tak samo jak proszki do pranio, co do eko-produktów zapewne są, nie widziałem takich

----------


## kolorado

Ja póki co, też zwykłe. Rozważam tabletki Sonett, do kupienia np. w EKOZET z Częstochowy (e-sklep i allegro), tylko nie wiem czy warto. Jak mi się skończą te co mam, to wezmę na próbę.
Próbował ktoś tych tabletek?

----------


## bambuszka

Wraz z mężem od kilku lat stosujemy bakterie BIO9 MIX oraz BIO9 Drenaż i jesteśmy zadowoleni, tzn. nie ma nieprzyjemnych zapachów a oczyszczalnia przydomowa pracuje tak jak powinna.

Co do detergentów i tym podobnych - też słyszałam, że powinno się je ograniczać. Podobno najbardziej zabójcze dla kanalizacji są krety i tabletki do zmywarek. Ja np. w ramach prowadzenia ekologicznego i przyjaznego naturze domu sięgnęłam ostatnio po BIO9 EMR Fresh, którym od czasu do czasu odświeżam blaty i podłogi, zamiast czyszczenia chemią i płynami do podłóg - efekt identyczny, a zawsze mniej detergentów trafia do kanalizy. Poza tym ten preparat podobno zostawia po sobie pożyteczną florę bakteryjną (tak to się chyba profesjonalnie nazywa) na powierzchni, która hamuje rozwój grzybów i innego niewidzialnego paskudztwa. No nic - potestujemy, zobaczymy. Póki co zapach rześki i wszystko bez zarzutu. Aha - te środki ekologiczne kupuję przez sklep internetowy (niełatwo upolować, ale mogę dać namiary  :wink: ).

----------


## kolorado

Reklama dźwignią handlu...

----------


## czarownicaaa

> Nasz wykonawca powiedział, że oprócz kreta można używać wszystkie inne środki.
> Podobno w tych oczyszczalniach starszego typu nie było można


a własnie że Kreta można używać jest bowiem specjalania linia Bio z bakteriami właśnie do szamb i POŚ-ów.

----------


## chopinetka

Witam
To coś nowego. Do niedawna Kret to była ostra chemia. Ja nie używam żadnych tego typu produktów, ale jak widać w tym temacie też muszą zaistnieć zmiany. Proszków używam zwykłych i dość często piorę. Na szczęście nic się złego nie dzieje. Raz w tygodniu sprawdzam ilość osadu. 
Przypominam, że na litrowy słoik po 30 minutach powinna osiąść jedna trzecia osadu.
pozdrawiam

----------


## niedowiarek

> Przypominam, że na litrowy słoik po 30 minutach powinna osiąść jedna trzecia osadu.
> pozdrawiam


A co jeśli na litrowy (i każdy inny) słoik osiada jedna piąta osadu? Osad ma kolor brunatny, ładnie sedymentuje, ale ilość utrzymuje się na poziomie 1/5 lub nawet mniej. Ścieki na wylocie klarowne o zabarwieniu lekko słomkowym, bez wyczuwalnego zapachu.

----------


## WOJSKI

> A co jeśli na litrowy (i każdy inny) słoik osiada jedna piąta osadu? Osad ma kolor brunatny, ładnie sedymentuje, ale ilość utrzymuje się na poziomie 1/5 lub nawet mniej. Ścieki na wylocie klarowne o zabarwieniu lekko słomkowym, bez wyczuwalnego zapachu.


i tak właśnie powinno być, to co oczyszczone będzie lekko mętne o zapachu przypominającym humus  :big grin: 
Oczyszczone ścieki nie mogą śmierdzieć!!!

----------


## chopinetka

> A co jeśli na litrowy (i każdy inny) słoik osiada jedna piąta osadu? Osad ma kolor brunatny, ładnie sedymentuje, ale ilość utrzymuje się na poziomie 1/5 lub nawet mniej. Ścieki na wylocie klarowne o zabarwieniu lekko słomkowym, bez wyczuwalnego zapachu.


Witam
To może oznaczać, że masz za mało bakterii. Mogą być zagłodzone  :yes: Ale jeżeli wszystko gra i nie śmierdzi tak jak napisał WOJSKI to nie ma się czym przejmować. Ja raz miałam odwrotną sytuację czyli za dużo osadu.  Już miałam interweniować ale się unormowało. Trzeba to jednak sprawdzać.
pozdrawiam

----------


## WOJSKI

> Witam
>  Mogą być zagłodzone


Przed uruchomieniem oczyszczalni dobrze zorganizować imprezę  :big grin: , wszyscy na tym korzystają  :big grin:  :big tongue:

----------


## gaga33

może jeszcze jekies wskazówki osób juz uzytkujących? my właśnie też zastanawiamy się nad oczyszczalnią :smile:

----------


## WOJSKI

> może jeszcze jekies wskazówki osób juz uzytkujących? my właśnie też zastanawiamy się nad oczyszczalnią


ale jakich wskazówek potrzebujesz? w tym poście jest o używaniu chemii przez posiadaczy oczyszczalni. jeżeli chodzi o sam wybór oczyszczalni to jest sporo postów gdzie są opisane różne oczyszczalnie, starczy troszkę poszukać  :big grin:

----------


## andrzej70

Porządkując dotychczasowe wypowiedzi:

1. Stosowanie chemii jest szkodliwe dla bakterii żyjących w oczyszczalni, więc należy tę chemię ograniczać. Można stosować, ale z umiarem - natomiast z kretów, domestosów itp. lepiej zrezygnować na rzecz bardziej naturalnych środków.
2. Bardzo szkodliwe dla kanalizacji są tabletki do zmywarek, bo są w nich silne i agresywne sole.
3. Pojawiają się na rynku polskim środki czyszczące do domu pro-eko, czyli na bazie pożytecznych mikroorganizmów - np. wspomniany Bio9 EMR.
4. Zamiast żrącej chemii do udrażniania kanalizacji można stosować biopreparaty - są takie środki zarówno w serii Bio7 jak i rodzime preparaty Bio9.
5. W zależności od oczyszczalni i rodzaju ścieków (a to już zależy od mieszkańców) różne środki mogą mieć różną skuteczność
6. Ogólny poziom świadomości ekologicznej i higienicznej  w naszym społeczeństwie się podnosi i coraz więcej ludzi szuka naturalnych, biologicznych rozwiązań zamiast sztucznej chemii - dowodem tego jest ta dyskusja na forum. I to właśnie cieszy  :smile:

----------


## Beja

Fajne podsumowanie zrobił andrzej70. Szkoda tylko, że na 5 swoich postów w czterech reklamuje produkty HabaRL. Troche to budzi podejrzenie o rzetelność takich opinii.

A tak ogólnie, to toksyczność takich czy innych chemikaliów zależy od ich rozcieńczenia. Nie mam przed oczami opakowania tabletek do zmywarki, ale wydaje mi się, że przede wszystkim zawierają środki zmiękczające - zasadowe i środki powierzchniowo czynne, głównie fosforany. 
Fosforany jako takie nie są trujące. A zasadowość (ph 10) jest tym mniej szkodliwa, im większa jest pojemność osadnika gnilnego w oczyszczalni. Dlatego kompaktowe SBR-y i inne mini-patenty są dużo bardziej wrażliwe na takie rzeczy niż porządne, duże oczyszczalnie. Wszystko jedno, czy w jednym czy w 2 zbiornikach.

----------


## kropi

A nasza oczyszczalnia się wzięła i zapchała  :sad:  . W sumie to trochę miała prawo, gdyż od 4,5 (jakoś zeszło...) roku nikt nic przy niej nie robił... oprócz regularnego wsypywania bakterii, na początku Biolatrin a potem Microbec. Przyjechał Szambo-Jet, wśród obfitej łaciny kuchennej wyssał (odkuł? wykopał?) zawartość, a jak już ochłonął to stwierdził, że chyba nie sypaliśmy bakterii, bo wszystko było zarośnięte jakąś tłuszczową breją, niestety łącznie z rozsączem.
Efekt jest taki, że z trzeciej studzienki rewizyjnej cokolwiek podcieka - nie jest tego dużo, czuć raczej bagnem niż - pardon - kupą, ale jest. Zamówiłem te tabletki Bio7, ponoć dają radę, wrzuca się toto do każdej studzienki i w ciągu kilku dni ma się odetkać, ano zobaczymy.
Jedno wiem, że minimum co 2 lata trzeba odessać...

----------


## Jastrząb

> A nasza oczyszczalnia się wzięła i zapchała  . W sumie to trochę miała prawo, gdyż od 4,5 (jakoś zeszło...) roku nikt nic przy niej nie robił... oprócz regularnego wsypywania bakterii, na początku Biolatrin a potem Microbec. Przyjechał Szambo-Jet, wśród obfitej łaciny kuchennej wyssał (odkuł? wykopał?) zawartość, a jak już ochłonął to stwierdził, że chyba nie sypaliśmy bakterii, bo wszystko było zarośnięte jakąś tłuszczową breją, niestety łącznie z rozsączem.
> Efekt jest taki, że z trzeciej studzienki rewizyjnej cokolwiek podcieka - nie jest tego dużo, czuć raczej bagnem niż - pardon - kupą, ale jest. Zamówiłem te tabletki Bio7, ponoć dają radę, wrzuca się toto do każdej studzienki i w ciągu kilku dni ma się odetkać, ano zobaczymy.
> Jedno wiem, że minimum co 2 lata trzeba odessać...


A tluszczyk po smazeniu nie lądował czasem w zlewie?

marcin

----------


## krzysztof.mk

Jestem użytkownikiem POŚ od pięciu lat , w pierwszym roku miałem problem z obsługą bo dopiero się uczyłem użytkowania. W tej chwili nie mam problemu z użytkowaniem, czasem odczuwam delikatny zapach kiszonej kapusty. W tej chwili będę  testował orzechy indyjskie do prania w pralce a jak się sprawdzi to można stosować w zmywarce w postaci mączki. 

pozdrawiam krzysiek

http://natura-market.pl/pl/c/Orzechy-Piorace-EKO-HIT/39

----------


## Vd**

Witam. Ja ma pierwszy rok POS biologiczną, trzykomorową oraz studnie chłonną. Stosuje Microbec ultra, ale nie wiem czy są to odpowiednie bakteriw. Do mojej oczyszczalnie dedykowane są bakterie tlenowe - mam instalację napowietrzająca oczyszczalnię. Na opakowaniu nic nie jest napisane czy tlenowe czy beztlenowe. Może ktoś poleci czy to dobre bakterie lub może coś lepszego podsunie? Obecnie wsypuję 1 dawkę bakterii co każdy tydzień. Jest tam taka miarka w komplecie.
Teren pod studnią chłonną mam piaskowo-glinny, ale woda wsiąka w glebę bez kłopotu, gdyż oczyszczalnia wraz z domem jest jakieś 1-1,5m wyżej od pozostałego terenu. 
Słup wody w studni chłonnej jest stały, to około 85cm. Czyli wynika z tego, że ciśnienie hydrostatyczne, które wpycha wodę w grunt, jest wystarczające właśnie przy takim poziomie wody w studni chłonnej. 
Dzięki za jakieś podpowiedzi.

----------


## Anna84

Używanie standardowych środków chemicznych nie jest zalecane, zabijają one bakterie  :smile: . Ale słyszałam również opinie o tym, że stosowanie zwykłych środków czyszczących jest dozwolone, ale w rozsądnych ilościach. Przyznam sama, że zdarza mi się stosować najzwyklejsze środki czystości nieprzeznaczone do POŚ, ale robię to w bardzo małych ilościach, żeby niczego nie zepsuć. Jedynie uważam, żeby nie stosować bardzo silnych żeli do WC, dlatego używam innych produktów, np. Bio-żel - [moderowano]. Cena OK, preparat wystarcza na długo, więc jak najbardziej polecam  :smile: .

----------


## Beja

> używam innych produktów, np. Bio-żel


Dystrybutorzy (jest ich więcej niż ten wskazany przez Annę84) przepisują bezrozumnie, że producent żelu to Fabrique dans I'UE pour EAU ECARLATE S.A.S., czyli "Wyprodukowano w EU dla EAU ECARLATE S.A.S."
Uprzejmie donoszę, że EAU ECARLATE S.A.S. jest handlową marką własną Unilevera Francja.
To w zasadzie nic nie zmienia, ale chciałem zaznaczyć, że i tak stoi za tym wielka, a właściwie monstrualna chemia.

----------


## rigmec

Zainteresowały mnie te orzechy piorace, niedługo lecę do Indii więc sprawdzę co miejscowi myśla o tym, bo w sklepie na półce z proszkami nie rzuciło mi się to w oczy.

----------


## niedowiarek

> Witam. Ja ma pierwszy rok POS biologiczną, trzykomorową oraz studnie chłonną. Stosuje Microbec ultra, ale nie wiem czy są to odpowiednie bakteriw. Do mojej oczyszczalnie dedykowane są bakterie tlenowe - mam instalację napowietrzająca oczyszczalnię. Na opakowaniu nic nie jest napisane czy tlenowe czy beztlenowe. Może ktoś poleci czy to dobre bakterie lub może coś lepszego podsunie? Obecnie wsypuję 1 dawkę bakterii co każdy tydzień. Jest tam taka miarka w komplecie.
> Teren pod studnią chłonną mam piaskowo-glinny, ale woda wsiąka w glebę bez kłopotu, gdyż oczyszczalnia wraz z domem jest jakieś 1-1,5m wyżej od pozostałego terenu. 
> Słup wody w studni chłonnej jest stały, to około 85cm. Czyli wynika z tego, że ciśnienie hydrostatyczne, które wpycha wodę w grunt, jest wystarczające właśnie przy takim poziomie wody w studni chłonnej. 
> Dzięki za jakieś podpowiedzi.


Stosowałem Microbec i miałem podobne wątpliwości. Na pewno jest przeznaczony do wspomagania procesów beztlenowych. Na pewno atrakcyjny cenowo. Na pewno nie zaszkodzi. Nie zauważyłem efektów przy dozowaniu bezpośrednio do komory napowietrzania, ale to subiektywne wnioski na podstawie obserwacji wyglądu osadu czynnego. Stosowałem też Enzybac i Trigger-1. Ostatecznie po ustabilizowaniu procesu pozostałem przy Trigger-1 i stosuję go baaaardzo sporadycznie. Przez pierwsze dwa lata zaglądałem namiętnie do oczyszczalni, obecnie jakoś zapominam o regularności, a oczyszczalnia działa całkiem przyzwoicie  :smile: . Trigger jest w saszetkach (dla mnie wygodniej) i był chyba pierwszym preparatem na rynku. Nie chce mi się dalej eksperymentować, chyba, że ktoś mnie przekona do zmiany na bazie własnych testów.

----------


## kom000

Witam, Czy można sie jakoś z panem skontaktować? W jednym z postów napisane było że zmienił Pan bakterie i teraz oczyszczalnia działa jak należy. Gdyby Pan mógł podać nazwę tych bakterii byłabym bardzo wdzięczna. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Pitrekkk

Odświeżam.

Jakieś polski odpowiednik froscha, jest coś takiego na rynku(poszukuje proszkow, jakiś mydel w kostce itd).

----------

